# Miniseries Cylon Raider



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's a great kit, simple and very fun to build :thumbsup: I am not building the advanced raider because I want to build Scar. So with a few mods I am backdating to the miniseries version, here is the first pass at it!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

How are you backdating it? Details, please!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I second the request for details on the backdating. Please.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The advanced raider looks more like a centurion, the pilot, 1st and 2nd season raiders have more rounded heads than the advanced. I sanded down the head and built the head back up with mix of scrap sprue and mek to make a plastic putty and sanded it to shape. Scar and the earlier raiders have a thicker housing around the eye, this was recreated using Aves.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am considering opening up the bays and adding a missile rack, maybe a raider or two down the road:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. 

I'd like to have open missile bays in mine as well. Might be cute to have a missile handing down with a wire/smoke track behind it underneath the raider.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's a Raider pic....old and new styles....enjoy!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very cool pics:thumbsup: today Scar is getting a new grill:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

and now ribs applied:thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see how this turns out. I just watched that episode on Netflix yesterday. Thanks for posting the pics of how you are back dating it.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

You bet anytime! this weekend I will finish off the head and scribe some panel lines!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

getting the head scribed and doing a paint test on the raider, I will be going with Tamiya dark grey metallic for the base color:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Scar in progress:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks good.

I hope somebody makes a back dating kit by WF.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hoping time permits this week so i can work on the gun pods:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hammering out the gun pod:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

As I work on the Gun pods I finished up scar's head with additional head plating:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally got the gun pods sanded to shape! next up scribe a few panel lines and drill out the gun ports:thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

This is coming along nicely. The scar you did on the head looks great.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you sir! Got the new parts on and omitted the stand and replaced it with the Round 2 stand. I am forgoing the miniseries panel lines and keeping the project simple and fun little conversion:thumbsup: next up I will slap some more paint on the evolved ace:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

and got the guns on!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A little Cylon post-shading action:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Doing the model as Scar certainly gives it more personality. Looking good so far. Looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A little underside action!:thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking really nice!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally had time to finish off my Evolved Ace, toned down the shading and added some small battle damage areas with the ol'airbrush:thumbsup: Great kit, highly recommended:thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

SG-99,
Any chance of getting some larger pictures? I would like to see how this turned out a little better.
Els


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evolved Ace bigger pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the bigger pictures. It came out well. Is the colouring from the lighting?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The light from the light box change the color just a tad!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

You really did a fine job of customizing this kit.The results are fantastic.
:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

And for fun I am doing a new Toaster stand for the kit:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Adding the clear stand from the kit supplied one and adding it to the new toaster base:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

My New and improved Toaster stand ready for paint:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks very cool.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushed Cylon green and black insignia colors:thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I like the base. It looks great with the Raider. Good idea.


----------

